# Best 22lr for under 350 bucks



## mwhite7055 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey,
I want a inexpensive 22lr for target shooting. Just kind of got into to shooting and I don't want to spend a lot of money yet on the best of the best 22 pistol. Any advice on a decent,easy to field strip,dependable 22lr?
Is the Smith and Wesson 22a worth a look? What about the new Beretta neos? Is the Ruger MKIII really all that difficult to break down and clean? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

The 22A is reliable and fun to shoot. And you can get a new one for less than $300. It also has the top tail if you want to get fancy optics.

I haven't shot the others you mentioned. But the Ruger has been around forever and has a loyal following.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I purchased a Ruger Mark II that looked practically new for $225. I have put over 2000 rounds through it without a malfunction and without ever field stripping it. It's a great firearm. Keep your eyes out, there are deals out there. Personally, I would much rather have my used MKII over a new 22a or Neos. Just my .02 :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

walther p22, i think its $275 and its scary accurate u should have seen my groups at 25 yards with that gun


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

knoxrocks222 said:


> u should have seen my groups at 25 yards with that gun


brokenimage:watching:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

In that price range, accuracy and reliability is going to be very similar between the Neos, 22A, MKIII, and the Browning Buckmark. Of the three, the BM has the best trigger, followed by the Ruger, then 22A, and the Neos bringing up the rear.

The Ruger has the most heft, and would most likely be the one that would last you the longest. You can also get aftermarket trigger parts too.

You should try to hold these pistols, as grip feel varies widely. I like the grip size of the BM the most, and coupled with the fact that it has the best trigger out of the box, would my first choice. But then again, no reason why you can't have more than one....

PhilR.


----------



## mwhite7055 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everybody. I love this forum for real,practical advice from real people who don't have an incentive to sell me something. It's my favorite discovery on the net in a long time.

I think I have narrowed my choices to the Ruger or the Browning. I shot a Sig Trailside the other day for my handgun carry permit class and loved it but it's a bit more than I want to spend.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Man, I *love* the Trailside, but don't have one because of reliability issues with that model. At any rate, I have another Hammerli to keep me company....

Between the Ruger and the BM - if you are going to scope the pistol, then go with the Ruger. A mounted scope might interfere with field stripping of a BM. Also, many BM's do not come with a scope rail, but the MKIII's do.

If you are going to just use the iron sights, then overall it's a wash, though I do prefer the BM's over the Ruger's.

PhilR.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

I prefer the Rugers. I don't own any Mark IIIs, I am happy with both my Mark IIs. Previously I also thought that take down was going to be hard for the Mark IIIs, but after I learned that the difference was just reinserting the magazine at specific times during reassembly, it became a cinch and I realized that if you knew how to assemble/disassemble the Mark IIs then it was a non issue.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I think you would be well suited on checking out the Walther P22, it is a great gun.


----------



## bdp2000 (Apr 22, 2008)

+1 for the Walther P22


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

while on this topic, how is the sig mosquito? bud's has the pink ones for 299 and ive been thinkin about getting the gf one to shoot when we go to the range...she has to have the pink one since she saw it.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buckmark...

Or if you want some real impracticle fun... Ruger CHARGER!!!! $250


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You're on the right track with the Ruger or Buckmark. More aftermarket parts and accessories for when you want to improve your gun. I have the Buckmark due to it having a great trigger.


----------

